# La concordanza la si fa sempre



## AnaHugo

Ciao ragazzi! Ho una domanda gigante, capisco quando si dice:

(Al bambino) non lo si lascia vedere la TV
(Alla donna) la si saluta con amore
Ci si lavano le mani prima di mangiare

Ma in questa frase con capisco come mai c'è _la:
_
"La concordanza la si fa sempre"

Potrebbe essere semplicemente "La concordanza si fa sempre"? Oppure è assolutamente necessario utilizare _la? _(Se è imperativo potete dirmi perché e darmi un altro esempio?)

Grazie!


----------



## ginestre

_La concordanza si fa sempre_ é sicuramente correta, e completa. Ho l'impressione- ma è solo una impressione, chiederei conferma ai madrelingua- che l'aggiunta della 'la' in più sia una usanza locale (?del nord?). So di avere sentito questa forma, ma non riesco a pensare a dove. 
Mia moglie, siciliana e alquanto talibana per la grammatica, dice che la seconda forma è semplicemente sbagliata anche se ammette che 'qualcuno potrebbe anche dirla, perché non parla bene'


----------



## Walt Whitman

Ciao, AnaHugo.

Ginestre ha ragione, "La concordanza si fa sempre" è la frase corretta. E' in Toscana che spesso aggiungono "la". Attenzione: si dice "Ci si lava le mani prima di mangiare".
WW


----------



## Spiritoso78

Concordo con l'amico Walt, mentre per quanto le 3 frasi che Ana ci ha proposto, credo che anche le altre necessitino di alcune correzioni;

Il bambino non va lasciato (solo) a guardare la TV.
La donna (la) si saluta / va salutata con amore
Ci si lava le mani prima di mangiare


----------



## AnaHugo

Grazie tante a tutti e tre!!!!
E sì, la frase l'ha scritto un amico veneziano 

Anche ho visto i miei errori nelle altre frasi e vi ringrazio tantissimo per dirmelo.

Buona giornata


----------



## Maioneselover

Io sono meridionale, però trovo che usare il pronome personale clitico sia sempre la cosa migliore da fare, dal punto di vista della comprensione della frase. D'altra parte
"La concordanza si fa sempre" mi sembra una frase Oggetto Soggetto Verbo, di stampo troppo meridionale x/
Oppure, se escludessimo l'ipotesi che colui che scrive è meridionale, viene naturale capire "La concordanza proprio, non qualcos'altro, si fa sempre", cioè, mettendo l'oggetto all'inizio si dà enfasi allo stesso. Evidentemente, quindi, ci vorrebbe un contesto dove inserire la frase.
Mentre con il clitico _la_, la posizione della parola non serve a metterla in risalto.
Queste non sono invenzioni: http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dislocazione_a_sinistra
Poi, saranno costrutti bocciati come pleonastici, ma a mio avviso, non lo sono affatto, perchè la differenza tra l'uso e il non uso del pronome c'è e quindi si rende necessario, in quell'ordine di frase.


----------



## Walt Whitman

Cosa intendi dire con <"La concordanza si fa sempre" mi sembra una frase oggetto / soggetto / verbo>?
E con <"La concordanza proprio, non qualcos'altro, si fa sempre", cioè mettendo l'oggetto all'inizio si dà enfasi allo stesso"?
WW


----------



## Maioneselover

Walt Whitman said:


> Cosa intendi dire con <"La concordanza si fa sempre" mi sembra una frase oggetto / soggetto / verbo>?
> E con <"La concordanza proprio, non qualcos'altro, si fa sempre", cioè mettendo l'oggetto all'inizio si dà enfasi allo stesso"?
> WW


Dico: l'ordine più frequente della frase in italiano è Soggetto Verbo Oggetto.
E se modifichiamo l'ordine della frase, ponendo prima l'oggetto del soggetto, diamo evidenza all'oggetto. Un po' come esprimere il pronome personale, che in altri casi, sottintendiamo.
Nella frase in questione "si" è impersonale, quindi potrebbe considerarsi il soggetto, e mi verrebbe comunque più naturale "Si fa sempre la concordanza".


----------



## Walt Whitman

Prendi in considerazione la frase: “Con gli stracci si fa la carta”.
E’ qui che abbiamo la sequenza: Oggetto / Verbo / Soggetto.
“La carta” è il gruppo nominale, “si fa” è il gruppo verbale, “con gli stracci” è un’espansione o complemento (di mezzo o strumento).
Per individuare il soggetto devi prendere in considerazione il verbo e porti la domanda chi? o che cosa? (compie l’azione espressa dal verbo).
Con gli stracci si fa la carta
che cosa si fa con gli stracci?
Risposta: La carta
“La carta” è soggetto

“La concordanza si fa sempre fra soggetto e verbo” / “Si fa sempre la concordanza fra soggetto e verbo”.
Che cosa si fa tra soggetto e verbo?
Risposta: la concordanza.
“La concordanza” è soggetto o gruppo nominale, “si fa” è il verbo o gruppo verbale, “fra soggetto e verbo” è l’espansione o complemento (di rapporto).

Prendiamo “Si fa brutto”. Qui il soggetto (poniamo “il tempo”) è sottinteso.
A me pare che le cose stiano così. Ma aspettiamo altri pareri. Il dibattito diventa interessante.
WW


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Walt.

Mi pare un po' ardito dire che "Con gli stracci si fa la carta" sia una illustrazione della sequenza OVS.
La frase contiene il cosiddetto "si" passivante, che s'impiega spesso quando l'agente (l'attore, il Soggetto) non viene espresso. Dunque direi che la sequenza di cui parliamo è priva di S. Possiamo però immaginarlo, un soggetto ragionevole: per es. l'industria manifatturiera.
A questo punto possiamo dire, fra le altre possibili, la frase " L'industria manifatturiera (S) fa (VT) la carta (Complemento oggetto) con gli stracci (Complemento di materia).
Naturalmente, l'italiano offre una quantità di opzioni sintattiche che altre lingue non si sognano:

"L'industria manifatturiera, la carta, la fa cogli stracci"
"La carta, l'industria manifatturiera, la fa cogli stracci"
"Cogli stracci, l'industria manifatturiera fa la carta"
ecc.

Tuttavia, anche in quest'orgia di possibilità le funzioni dei vari elementi (dei sintagmi nominali, verbali, ecc.) non mi sembra che possano mutare.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Walt Whitman

Caro Giorgio,

domani riferirò le tue obiezioni alla collega di italiano che mi ha fornito l'esempio (che a me, onestamente, pare corretto).
WW

PS: "Con gli stracci" è, come dici tu, un complemento di materia. Mi scuso per l'errore.


----------



## Maioneselover

Eccomi di nuovo.
Pensavo alla frase di Padre Cristoforo (i vorrei rimuoverli i Promessi Sposi dalla testa, ma non ci riesco proprio): "La si vuole aiutare", riferito a Lucia.
Mi è rimasta impressa perchè, devo ammetterlo, avrei usato "ella", probabilmente perchè l'abitudine di non esprimere i pronomi personali in concomitanza al _si_ porta a credere che Lucia sia il soggetto sottinteso.
Ma, infine, Manzoni non è nostro contemporaneo e non tutto quello che scrive potrebbe valere oggi. Non so... .-.
P.S. Povera messicana...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa, Maio, dove l'avresti messo il pronome "ella"? A me la frase "La si vuole aiutare" risulta del tutto naturale (="Vogliamo aiutarla")

GS


----------



## Walt Whitman

Caro Giorgio,
la collega ha confermato quanto ho scritto in #9. Tuttavia, anche le tue osservazioni non sono prive di
fondamento. Ma deve pensarci su prima di darmi una risposta.
Diventa sempre più interessante, non ti pare?
Hai proprio ragione: l'italiano offre una grande quantità di opzioni ed è per questo che lo trovo così coinvolgente.
Tanto tempo fa (purtroppo), ho scelto l'inglese (che adoro), ma la seconda opzione sarebbe stata sicuramente la lingua italiana.
Ci aggiorniamo.
Ciao a tutti.
WW


----------



## Maioneselover

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Scusa, Maio, dove l'avresti messo il pronome "ella"? A me la frase "La si vuole aiutare" risulta del tutto naturale (="Vogliamo aiutarla")
> 
> GS



Avrei detto che Lucia era il soggetto e il _si_ l'oggetto, come Walt. Se è un errore questo, voglio dire che è frequente, anche perchè le grammatiche scolastiche non fanno una distinzione sintattica tra si passivante e si impersonale. Del resto, il mio libro faceva una nota di chiarimento sulla costruzione che ho citato. Questo per dire che può essere alquanto insolito trovare una frase del genere; però per motivi di chiarezza, io direi che è saggio usare ciò quando la posizione degli elementi della frase non è quella standard.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusa, Maio,

tu, se capisco quel che leggo, dici che _avresti detto che Lucia era il soggetto_. Ti chiedo però: "In quale frase?". Non certo in "La si vuole aiutare", che nemmeno contiene il nome proprio Lucia. Ribadisco che, a meno che io non stia scrivendo queste cose dalla Neurodeliri, nella frase "La si vuole aiutare":
1. "La" è pronome personale femminile singolare, riferito a persona, anaforico, complemento oggetto del verbo "aiutare"  
2. "si" particella passivante (= noi, ecc,; il soggetto del verbo "aiutare") che con un verbo transitivo, forma una terza persona singolare o plurale con significato passivo 
3. "vuole" è verbo "volere", terza persona singolare, presente indicativo (V. sopra), ecc.
4. "aiutare" è verbo transitivo, attivo, ecc.

Se la frase fosse stata "La si aiuta", potremmo dire che essa è un caso di Oggetto + Soggetto + Verbo.
Nel nostro caso, possiamo dire Oggetto + Soggetto + Verbo servile/Ausiliare di modalità + Verbo 

Tanti saluti dal reparto agitati. E' l'ora del rancio.

GS


----------



## violadaprile

AnaHugo said:


> "La concordanza la si fa sempre"
> Grazie!


Sì sono entrambe frasi corrette. "La concordanza si fa sempre" è l'espressione ordinaria.

"La concordanza la si fa sempre" è una figura retorica che si chiama *ridondanza*: quando per dare enfasi a qualcosa lo si ripete. Figura retorica che Manzoni usa spesso, avendo anche usato non ricordo dove il famigerato "*a me mi*". E come nella frase usata da Walt: "vorrei rimuover*li* i Promessi Sposi".

Possiamo anche scrivere "La concordanza, la si fa sempre", per quanto la virgola sia ulteriormente ridondante. Oppure, esplicitando la frase, "Quanto alla concordanza, la si fa sempre".
Frase corretta, scelta stilistica.


----------



## AnaHugo

Grazie a tutti per le vostre spiegazioni! Non aspettavo che fosse un argomento così discuso, ma alla fine ho imparato un sacco di cose che non conoscevo prima 
Vi auguro una settimana magnifica


----------



## violadaprile

violadaprile said:


> "La concordanza la si fa sempre"
> 
> 
> 
> "La concordanza si fa sempre" è l'espressione ordinaria.
Click to expand...

Una notazione ulteriore.
La frase esplicitata viene: "Si fa sempre la concordanza", dove:
- si, particella pronominale - soggetto impersonale
- fa, predicato verbale
- la concordanza, complemento oggetto

Per "si aiuta", o "si vuole aiutare" non vedo alcuna differenza.
"aiuta" - "vuole aiutare", predicato verbale (comunque formato), terza persona singolare, attivo, retto da "si" soggetto, che rende la forma impersonale e non passiva.
"La", pronome/complemento oggetto.

"Si viene aiutati" è la forma impersonale passiva.
Ma qui non vedo nessun passivo.
Magari problema mio?


----------

